# Sable breeder near Montreal



## capodtc (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi all,

after doing a lot of research about the breed, I've fallen in love with the sables and have decided to adopt a red or tan sable boy. 

Can anyone please help me find a reputable breeder of healthy GSDs in or near Montreal, or even further (US or Canada), that has regular litters? I would really appreciate any help. 

Also what price range should I be expecting for a working line puppy whose parents have excellent hips and elbows?


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

others on here will most likely be able to direct you to a breeder . just wondering if you would be better off finding a breeder that has the type of gsd you are looking for and not putting a priority on coat color. i would look for healthy and temperament first, but thats me.


----------



## capodtc (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks for the response.
That's exactly why I posted here. I wasn't able to find a breeder of sables that have good hip and temperament ratings... Of course I would not chose a puppy solely based on coat color. If I can't find a sable boy with the health and temperament I'm looking for, then I'm going for a red and black one from Berger Allemand, Élevage Les Anges Gardiens, German Shepherd Breeder 
What do you guys think of them? I'm an absolute noob but their dogs seem really solid to me.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Those are West German Show lines, so you won't find any sables there. 

Have you tried contacting your nearest Schutzhund club and ask for recommendations? 
http://www.gsscc.ca/regions-and-clubs/quebec.aspx

And working lines will typically go for 1000 to 2000 dollars, prices somewhere in between being the average.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I would also recommend that you put a LOT of thought into exactly what you want in a GSD, because good breeders will need a lot of info about what you want and expect above and beyond the coat color to match you up with the right pup.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

You've done a lot of research and the first thing you ask for is color and then workingline, but then you go and ask about showlines? I think you need to do some more research so you know what you really want and what would fit in your lifestyle the best. 

Workinglines and showlines are rather drastically different types of dogs. I would highly recommend you go out and meet both types of dogs before looking for a breeder. Nothing worse than getting a dog and finding that it's not what you thought you were getting.


----------



## capodtc (Oct 12, 2012)

As I said I'm a noob. When I looked at the studs of the breeder that I mentioned above, I saw that they all have SchH and IPO titles (same for their pedigrees). So not knowing any better, I assumed that they are from working lines. I'm glad I mentioned this here so I can learn more from experienced GSD owners and breeders on this great community.

Let me tell you what I'm ultimately looking for so maybe you can guide me. 
I'm looking for a dog that can be a good indoor pet with a lot of obedience training first of all. I would also like to do some tracking and protection with him and finally if my schedule permits go for schutzhund training. But only as a fun activity for me and the dog... I don't really care about titles or anything but I would like to know that my dog is capable to get them with the proper training.

I know what I described above makes me sound like even more of a noob, but I would appreciate any guidance towards choosing the right dog and the right breeder.

Thank you


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I think you can find a dog that fits your criteria in either line. I met one dog from the showline breeder you mentioned above and it's a great dog, good temperament, solid nerves, and the owners socialized him very well. I don't know anything about the breeder since I haven't met him/her but the dog itself is great and the owners are very happy. I'm not recommending them because I don't know them, I'm simply telling you my experience with one dog from them.

If you're willing to travel to the Cornwall area, perhaps touchbase base with Shade on here. She got her working line pup "Delgado" from Stalworth and would likely be willing to chat with you.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

No, what you describe above makes you sound LESS of a newbie than saying you are looking for a working line then asking about showline - but that is a common newbie mistake.  

What you are looking for can be found in either working lines, or showlines, but the key is finding a good breeder that does not breed for extremes, either in conformation or drives, and will take the time and effort to make sure you get a puppy that fits your expectations. 

If you are looking to do more reading and research, a few articles and websites to read through:

(Types of German Shepherds, by Wildhaus Kennels )


Shawlein Fine Art & Purebred German Shepherd Dogs

German Shepherd Dog Photos and information for Breed Types and Characteristics


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

If you decide to go with a working line dog I got mine from Stalworth Kennels as Carolyn has stated. They only breed once or twice a year but they do have sables often and most importantly healthy CKC registered and both health and temperment guaranteed puppies from titled and health certified parents. They're not far from Montreal and I'm really thrilled with Delgado . Their prices are still under $2000 as far as I know

If you would like more information feel free to PM me 

Their website isn't updated but it's: http://www.stalworthkennels.com


----------



## capodtc (Oct 12, 2012)

Thank you all for the information.
I will continue my research and and hopefully I will be ready in a couple of months.
I will definitely PM you Shade when the time comes  thank you.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

capodtc said:


> Thank you all for the information.
> I will continue my research and and hopefully I will be ready in a couple of months.
> I will definitely PM you Shade when the time comes  thank you.


your best post yet. i am not sure you will be ready in a couple months. as you learn more you will understand there is a lot to know. nothing wrong with being a "newbie", take your time in deciding what you want. then take your time finding a breeder. owning a german shepherd dog can be a great experience or a nightmare. a high drive high prey working line may not be the best choice for a novice. hopefully you will be able to visit and join a local gsd club and visit a shutzhund club near you. also understand the time involved with training.


----------



## scuba_bob (May 5, 2008)

Your close to CARMSPACK.com you should really check that kennel out, one of the better ones out there. I know you'd be very happy with a pup from her.

Breeders who breed regularly is something I'd be careful about, most of the better responsible breeders breed 1/2 times a year, if a breeder always have pups available I would question there intentions behind the breeding.


----------



## capodtc (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks for your input. Carms Pack is about 5 hours from Montreal.
What do you think about these breeders? I think they use a lot of the same dogs in their programs.
Vom Kaltenbach Montreal
Von Datschiburg Niagara


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I have met a few dogs from Datschiburg kennels. One dog that stands out is Ivo - very nice dog. 

I was impressed the many times I have seen him work.


----------



## capodtc (Oct 12, 2012)

Ya Ivo is the one that caught my eye. He's also listed in Kaltenbach's site.


----------



## halo4me (Jul 16, 2012)

My Austin is Sable&Tan 7 yrs german shepherd, we're from New Zealand^_^ now we're living in Montreal for almost 9months. Any good suggestions on Vet who well communicate with English?! Welcome to join us!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

halo4me said:


> My Austin is Sable&Tan 7 yrs german shepherd, we're from New Zealand^_^ now we're living in Montreal for almost 9months. Any good suggestions on Vet who well communicate with English?! Welcome to join us!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I grew up in Montreal. The Vetrinary Clinics on the West Island (Pointe Claire and west) should provide service in English.


----------



## halo4me (Jul 16, 2012)

Thank you and good to know. Unfortunately, it's too far foe us as we live in Westmount and we don't have a car yet. However, I booked one near our place which 20 mins walk. Check out next Monday for Austin skin issues. Good luck

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MichelleGig (Mar 6, 2010)

Castlemaid said:


> Those are West German Show lines, so you won't find any sables there.


Quite correct in that Les AngesGardiens has west German showlines, but we do have sables! That's right, west German showline sables  Look for Eliza des Angesgardiens who is a red sable 100% showline.

Thanks for looking: Berger Allemand, Élevage Les Anges Gardiens, German Shepherd Breeder


----------

